# Bidding!!!!!??????



## spark25 (Nov 1, 2013)

I live in Utah. I am currently charging $20 per opening, $20 to install simple light fixtures, $70 to install ceiling fans and $55 per can light. Do those figures sound right? What are some of the amouts you charge? Is there an accurate, simple way to bid that you use?

Thanks


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, 125$ per gang no matter what it is. Surface mount fixtures are on the owner, Service is separate.


Your asking leaves me to believe that you are having problems keeping up with finances. I could really see that based on your prices.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Ibtl


----------



## spark25 (Nov 1, 2013)

It's relative to your location. My journeyman rate here is about $21/hr. I'm just starting out. How do you justify that price?


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Clue - even in residential in SLC area we were 60+ an hour back in 2004. QUIT GIVING AWAY time and effort!


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

$21? We were paying $25 back then


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

AAt that rate I'd have every job in town, and would be going broke with every box I put up!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Two parts to this job; Rough in, and then finish. at those prices you are at about $10/hr ! Remember, you have to purchase all of your material, and get it to the job as well.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

You self perform the work?


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Only $21/hr? Are you freelancing or working for a contractor? That sounds like a 3rd year's wage. Most of the contractors I know in UT pay their JM more than that. If you are on your own you might want to work under a contractor to gain the bidding experience, that's what I am working on.

Or are you a Resi JM? For those who aren't in UT, a Resi JM is a Apprentice with 2yrs experience licensed to do Resi on their own.

Ibtl.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

spark25 said:


> I live in Utah. I am currently charging $20 per opening, $20 to install simple light fixtures, $70 to install ceiling fans and $55 per can light. Do those figures sound right? What are some of the amouts you charge? Is there an accurate, simple way to bid that you use?
> 
> Thanks


    




spark25 said:


> How do you justify that price?


Why should anyone have to justify their pricing?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> Why should anyone have to justify their pricing?


Because supply and demand dictate _what the market can bare _Petey

For instance, normal folks would question a $100 pizza or a $40 bottle of pop, or a $1500 oil change , especially if they should have a phone book available

~CS~


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Doubling those prices brings you closer to the real world unless you live in a tent and drink rain water..


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

spark25 said:


> I live in Utah. I am currently charging $20 per opening, $20 to install simple light fixtures,$70 to install ceiling fans * We charge 50 and 75 I still think it is too low. Do you include the trip charge?*and $55 per can light.* We charge 150 per can opening * Do those figures sound right? What are some of the amouts you charge? Is there an accurate, simple way to bid that you use?
> 
> Thanks


I responded within your quote.


----------



## spark25 (Nov 1, 2013)

I have my residential electrical contractors license. I have been working for someone else making $29.08 as a commercial wireman. I got laid off and am trying to do some residentail jobs to get by while waiting for something to come up. Residential rates are much less. I didn't know how much to charge. In the past, I put plans out to bid with other electrical contractors. That is where I got my prices. That was a while ago, though. 

Your prices seem high. Maybe that's because the cost of living is higher where you live. Maybe I should charge those prices. I might get more business.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Why would resi be cheaper than commercial? It is not easier.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

> ... I didn't know how much to charge.


You need to do your homework;

There is no general accounting on your part for all that goes on (cost wise) behind the scene of you going to work! Once you understand your cost your price will rise and while your stuck in a cost per hole - it will probably change as to how you relate at bid time once your understand your costs. 

You need to know your Billable hours, selling price, the total cost of overhead items (oh which could easily be a 40 entry item list)- which will give you your yearly expenses. In the yearly expenses is a line item called payroll burden, just research that term alone! One should realize from that one item alone how much money is lost going to work every hour of every day.

:thumbsup: Good Luck


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

spark25 said:


> Your prices seem high. Maybe that's because the cost of living is higher where you live. Maybe I should charge those prices. I might get more business.





> 10 Cheapest U.S. Cities to Live In
> 4. Memphis, Tenn.
> 
> 
> ...


:no:


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> Why would resi be cheaper than commercial? It is not easier.


Supply and demand. Anyone who owns a screwdriver and a pair of wire strippers can strap a 6' ladder to the top of the minivan and call themselves a residential electrician. Commercial/industrial usually requires a little more financial investment. I don't know how you guys make any money competing with the lowballer hacks.

As far as one being easier than the other, you're right. They are 2 different skill sets and can't really be compared. I suck at residential work. I'm ok with that and have no plans to change it.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

EBFD6 said:


> Supply and demand. Anyone who owns a screwdriver and a pair of wire strippers can strap a 6' ladder to the top of the minivan and call themselves a residential electrician. Commercial/industrial usually requires a little more financial investment. I don't know how you guys make any money competing with the lowballer hacks.
> 
> As far as one being easier than the other, you're right. They are 2 different skill sets and can't really be compared. I suck at residential work. I'm ok with that and have no plans to change it.


FWIW.....one can make a pretty good living fixing these guys work...:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Lets all just get on the same page. I think $150 an hour sounds good for all of us


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

150 per hour is a little light, but if that is what you will settle for, OK.:laughing:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

I have no idea of what the market looks like there but if you are low-ball bidding big time you are hurting the whole market in your area whether you get the jobs or not. If you arent cutting your throat now, it will be cut later.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Do some market research. If you dont have pals in the industry locally, call some companies. Waste a little of their time. After all they are YOUR competition. Its an a-hole thing to do and if you feel bad wasting some of their time, your gonna feel worse bouncing checks.


----------

